# Naughty Nautical, euristocrats, Perm line etc. and Topshop haul!!!



## glam8babe (May 9, 2008)

So i had £250 to spend from my boyfriend and i thought id buy some mac and some shoes for my holidays...

- Mutiny pigment
- sharkskin shadestick
- night hawk/front row dual pencil
- saint germain lipstick
- electra eyeshadow
and from Dirtyplum on specktra i got pandamonium and ensign from naughty nauticals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and my lovely topshop reno platforms which are selling for ridiculous amounts on ebay!


----------



## n_c (May 9, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Eleanor (May 9, 2008)

Love the shoes! Wish i was short enought to wear them, being 5''10' i couldn't get away with them! Nice haul, i got sharkskin last week too


----------



## nunu (May 9, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## val-x (May 9, 2008)

Munity looks so vibrant gotta have it lol


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 9, 2008)

Great Haul!! Wow, If I didn't have a cheap bonnebell pigment thingy in the same color, I would totally get mutiny. I wish my counter gave samples!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 9, 2008)

Nice haul...cute shoes.


----------



## christineeee_ (May 9, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 10, 2008)

What an awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## Jot (May 10, 2008)

great stuff. i love those shoes! x


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2008)

Gorgeous shoes!  Great haul!


----------



## oopsiwentglam (May 10, 2008)

those shoes are hot!


----------



## Patricia (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eleanor* 

 
_Love the shoes! Wish i was short enought to wear them, being 5''10' i couldn't get away with them!_

 

well i'm 5"8' and i would totally wear them, i don't care if high heels make me look like i'm 6" i just love being tall to be honest, makes you stand out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specially when all your friends are 5" 
just look at nicole kidman LOL

i love your haul becky, you need to post some FOTDs or some youtube vids, i miss them!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 10, 2008)

HOT shoes!


----------



## glam8babe (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_well i'm 5"8' and i would totally wear them, i don't care if high heels make me look like i'm 6" i just love being tall to be honest, makes you stand out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specially when all your friends are 5" 
just look at nicole kidman LOL

i love your haul becky, you need to post some FOTDs or some youtube vids, i miss them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol im about 5'3 - 5'3" and when i tried them on i felt about 6'0" tall! 

ive ordered some ardell lashes online so im waiting for them to come then ill get started on some vids!


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2008)

Pretty haul.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 10, 2008)

Great haul. Enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (May 10, 2008)

thnx


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 10, 2008)

nice haul! i love mutiny!


----------



## User93 (May 11, 2008)

thats a great haul and daaaamn i like your shoes so much!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 11, 2008)

thnx


----------



## Buttercup (May 11, 2008)

nice haul/nice boyfriend

the full pigment so close to the edge made me a tad nervous. haha


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 11, 2008)

Cute shoes!!!  And that is such an awesome haul!!!  I love Munity!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (May 11, 2008)

your shoes are hoootttt!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 11, 2008)

nice haul!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 11, 2008)

Love, love, LOVE those shoes and the rest of your MU haulage!! Fantastic taste!


----------



## Moxy (May 17, 2008)

Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wait, your boyfriend gave you £250 to spend?? OMG :O I'm impressed. Mine will have a go at me if I take vaseline out of my bag. i bought new shower gel the other day and he asked me if it's really necessary lol. hmm maybe they should meet so yours can hold lessons for mine LOL


----------



## glam8babe (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wait, your boyfriend gave you £250 to spend?? OMG :O I'm impressed. Mine will have a go at me if I take vaseline out of my bag. i bought new shower gel the other day and he asked me if it's really necessary lol. hmm maybe they should meet so yours can hold lessons for mine LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol yeh he gives me money when new mac collections come out (obviously not ALOT) but about £150 each month along with other gifts n stuff.  When i get a job ill buy everything myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Moxy (May 18, 2008)

Awww that's lovely of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! 
Mine pays for my world of warcraft monthly subscription (10 pounds lol) and that's pertty much it and i'm a student = 2 courses, lots of exams and no job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heehee i'm thinking of showing him specktra site and the thread about our partners supporting our love for mac.

oops i dont wanna be off topic, i love the shoes, VERY sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

I just ordered that pigment offline! I cant want to get it!! Nice haul!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 20, 2008)

hot hot hot hot!!! great haul!


----------

